# Anyone fish the beaches of Anna Maria Island outside Tampa Bay?



## Ron (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone fish the beaches of Anna Maria, Holmes Beach and Bradenton Beach? We have a vacation place there and will be spending one week each summer on the island. What size gear do you use off the beach? 9', 10', 12'? Maybe a 12' for sinkers and a 9' or 10' for lures? I've used spinning in the past but would like to try conventional. I used to live in CT, moved to Ohio and gave all my surf stuff away! Now I need to start from scratch!


----------



## beetle (Jan 23, 2003)

I don't know if this is any help but I have been to Anna Maria Island (I only fished on the island) once and did a little fishing. All of the beaches are pretty much the same, a nice gradual slope to them and I think long casts are an advantage. I only had a 7 1/2 rod and that wasn't enough. I talked to a guy that had an 11 footer and was using 3 or 4 oz. sinkers and that seemed much better suited to the beach.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 4, 2003)

Well I haven't been there in a loooooooooooooong time but that is where I learned to fish 

There are piers on the bay side of the island which are pretty cool to fish off of 

If you look at Florida Sportsman's web site, try to search for articles with the words Ana Maria, they had a 3000 worder on fishing the island about 6-8 months back


----------



## jjcanuck (Dec 4, 2003)

try the pass between lido key and siesta key (south lido park) about 20 min. south of you. lots of parking and action.


----------

